# Dust masks revisited.



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

______
______*Finally made my choice, not a cheap option but one I don't think I will regret.*
______Click on images for larger view.

______

___

___

___



______3M HT402 Headtop & 3M Dustmaster Air Filter Unit.


______Headtop weight:__440 gram
______Air Filter Unit:____910 gram
______Total:__________1430 gram


----------



## cornucopia (1 Mar 2009)

very intresting chas- where did you get this unit from? 3m don't supply direct do they?


----------



## wizer (1 Mar 2009)

Am I to assume the main decision was made based on weight? That's what has put me off the Trend version. However both types might not be good for my back.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Mar 2009)

Looks as though you could turn underwater with that one :lol: 

Is this because the Trend wasn't eddective enough for you Chas? I am aware that you a really susceptible to dust problems. I hope this one works well for you but you can't have the Iroko back :lol: 



Pete


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

cornucopia":2qok5s45 said:


> very intresting chas- where did you get this unit from? 3m don't supply direct do they?


I picked it up from Greenham's (see links above) Bristol branch *George*, they sell on line with a price discount but waiting in for parcel deliveries usually disrupts us so much, I paid counter cost.


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

wizer":22mzyiji said:


> Am I to assume the main decision was made based on weight? That's what has put me off the Trend version. However both types might not be good for my back.



Yes *Tom,* weight was a factor with the new Trend, my main problem with it was the top heavy nature of it's distribution.

As far as the Air unit is concerned the belt supplied is quite wide which is comfortable and I found that after about an hours use I forgot it was there until I bumped into something stepping back.

If you are concerned about the weight on you back I would suggest you attach something of similar weight to a belt and try it, the air feed pipe is long enough to allow positioning on the hip or even at the front.


----------



## TobyB (1 Mar 2009)

My back isn't great - I've needed 2 lots of surgery in the last 6 months - but I've got the Powercap Lite ... at a bit more than 400g it's very useable ... a very nice bit of kit, works very well when I've power-sanded a big platter ... and since my workshop is in the basement with very limited headroom, it's ideal

Cheers

Toby


----------



## cornucopia (1 Mar 2009)

CHJ":dln9cthv said:


> cornucopia":dln9cthv said:
> 
> 
> > very intresting chas- where did you get this unit from? 3m don't supply direct do they?
> ...



:roll: thanks chas i didnt notice those links :roll:


----------



## penman (1 Mar 2009)

I agree with Toby the Powercap light is an exelent piece of kit I have had mine for about 20 months an can't fault it.

Malcolm


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

penman":3pyrseqm said:


> I agree with Toby the Powercap light is an exelent piece of kit I have had mine for about 20 months an can't fault it.
> Malcolm



Unfortunately for me the powercaps with their lower filter standard of P1 are not suitable for me, I need at least P2 & P3 not over the top.

Does the light version have impact protection *Malcolm*?, I was under the impression that it was only the PowerCap IP that had it.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Mar 2009)

That looks really good Chas  
The visor is almost half the weight of the Trend then :?: which seems to me where you need the less weight.
How long does the battery last for,and how long to charge :?: 
Is this the one Mark Hancock uses :?:


----------



## wizer (1 Mar 2009)

CHJ":11xrggmj said:


> If you are concerned about the weight on you back I would suggest you attach something of similar weight to a belt and try it, the air feed pipe is long enough to allow positioning on the hip or even at the front.



Thanks Chas. Do you know what it weighs, roughly.

My fear about the head mounted versions is that I naturally slouch and lean. I think having this on my head would exaggerate this.

Non-Interesting Fact: My Dad was one of the original owners of the Greenham company. Tho he had nothing to do with the tools side of the business and was forced to sell his interest in the business when my mum 'took him to the cleaners' :roll: :wink:


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

Bodrighy":px04k6od said:


> ...Is this because the Trend wasn't effective enough for you Chas?..... but you can't have the Iroko back...


It was the top heavy weight that put me off the new Trend *Pete*, its filter factor should have been adequate.

No fear of me wanting anything to do with Iroko again, I have no intention of donning a full bio suit to handle and clean up after it. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

wizer":23trqdbr said:


> Thanks Chas. Do you know what it weighs, roughly.


Weights are in the OP Tom :lol: 

The headpiece is lighter than the Powercap IP.


----------



## matt (1 Mar 2009)

Just don't hook it up to the shop vac by mistake... Could take your breath away...


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2009)

Paul.J":3dr4zu9e said:


> How long does the battery last for,and how long to charge :?: Is this the one Mark Hancock uses :?:



The Kit comes with an 8hr battery *Paul,* there is a 4hr version but can't see the point. With the simple charger supplied they quote 14hrs for full recharge, there is an alternate intelligent charger but it's not cheap.
Yes same as Marks.


----------



## RogerB (1 Mar 2009)

Hi 

This is what I use as I had it from when I was doing some two pack paint spraying all you need is a compressor to hook it up to, it is light and the carbon filter cleans the air have a look at the links.

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... espirators 

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... espirators 

The only draw back is that you are attached to the air line but I do not find it a problem 

Need to have the compressor out of the workshop 





Hope this is of help to someone. 

Roger


----------



## duncanh (2 Mar 2009)

Looks great. 
I think the only problem might be the air tube getting caught on something whilst you're moving around.
I've had a similar problem with my Powercap cable and now the power supply is intermittent  I think it's just at the connection point, so I think I'll have to replace with a more robust plug/socket


----------



## John. B (2 Mar 2009)

Coo, Chas you remind my of my friend at work, that's how he dresses
He works in the nuclear industry 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ 8-[

John. B


----------



## Mark Hancock (2 Mar 2009)

Looking good Chas


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2009)

Mark Hancock":2gmv6x9f said:


> Looking good Chas


Hmmm, I've had someone else mention that I looked better with it on. :lol: 

Thanks for your time *Mark*, which helped considerably in the 'justification' stakes.
Still getting the odd comment from you know who to the effect that she will need to take two books with her next time I drop in for a few minutes.

Hope I didn't take too much productive time out of your day, at least we put some of the world to rights.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Mar 2009)

I take it that you are happy with it then Chas.
Anything that you don't like about it :?: 
Is it noisy inside compared to the Trends :?: 
Does it fit nicely on the head :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Mar 2009)

Paul.J":1cipqjau said:


> I take it that you are happy with it then Chas.
> Anything that you don't like about it :?:
> Is it noisy inside compared to the Trends :?:
> Does it fit nicely on the head :?:



Is the colour optional or fixed, can you add a scented air freshner, has it got inbuilt head phones. :lol: 

Be fair it does look a bit space age Chas though I have heard Mark Hrecommending them before. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2009)

Paul.J":86azrzmu said:


> I take it that you are happy with it then Chas. Anything that you don't like about it :?:


Quite happy Paul, nothing to date.



Paul.J":86azrzmu said:


> Is it noisy inside compared to the Trends :?:


Much quieter, can't hear the air movement with expelair extractor running.



Paul.J":86azrzmu said:


> Does it fit nicely on the head :?:


Yes, a bit of trial and error with selecting top and brow band adjustment for 'best fit' but as it's so light, fine adjustment needs a couple of hours of use to establish any fine tuning needs on brow band tightness.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2009)

Bodrighy":3ry55pk3 said:


> ...
> Be fair it does look a bit space age Chas....


Got to do something to bring my image up to date *Pete.*


----------



## Mark Hancock (2 Mar 2009)

CHJ":2fcbv20d said:


> Mark Hancock":2fcbv20d said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Chas
> ...



Well I did offer you know who the armchair  

Glad to help


----------



## Mark Hancock (2 Mar 2009)

Bodrighy":3jvko6tf said:


> Is the colour optional or fixed, can you add a scented air freshner, has it got inbuilt head phones. :lol:
> 
> Be fair it does look a bit space age Chas though I have heard Mark Hrecommending them before.
> 
> Pete



It's not recommended if a curry has been consumed the night before :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (2 Mar 2009)

> Is the colour optional or fixed, can you add a scented air freshner, has it got inbuilt head phones.


 :lol: :lol: 
One thing at a time Pete :lol:


----------



## wizer (3 Mar 2009)

wow snot cheap is it? :shock: 

3M HT-401 Headtop with Acetate Visor
£71.00 (ex VAT)

3M Ready to use Dustmaster Kit
£219.23 (ex VAT)

Dustmaster Spare Filters
£15.09 (ex VAT) - £28.18 (ex VAT) EACH

and that's without the VAT. 

Be interested to hear how the battery and filters last for.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2009)

wizer":4naa0ak4 said:


> wow snot cheap is it? :shock:
> ......



No it isn't Tom, not something to invest in lightly.

But with my allergy problems and the knowledge that the current *Workplace Exposure Limit *for *Wood Dust *is only *5mg/m3* it starts to justify itself. I spend a long time exposed some days.

Wish I had some means of measuring the dust concentration to help folks check shop conditions, but my interpretation is that if you can see dust settling or covering your extractor filters after a days activities you are most likely above that sort of level.


----------



## lurker (3 Mar 2009)

Chas you are about right there.

I used to "do" dust workplace exposure testing and to be quite honest no fancy kit beat simply cleaning a horizontal surface at about nose level and than looking the next day for dust.

I used to have a 1ft square sheet of shiny Stainless steel cleaned with meths that I left for a working day and then go back and draw a line with my finger. 

Don't as someone suggested use the air from a compressor - its full of oil & will pipper up your lungs faster than wood dust.


----------



## lurker (3 Mar 2009)

RogerB":3e7q36sd said:


> Hi
> 
> This is what I use as I had it from when I was doing some two pack paint spraying all you need is a compressor to hook it up to, it is light and the carbon filter cleans the air have a look at the links.
> 
> ...



No don't do this!!!! 
The oil mist is bluddy dangerous


----------



## Jenx (3 Mar 2009)

DEFINATELY NOT !!

*Breathing Quality Air * is a science all of its own.

Chas knows I'm sure.. but for the benefit of anyone who doesn't.. Heed Lurkers shout, cause it's reaaly reaaly dangerous to breathe standard compressor air.

I do 'breathing air' apparatus sometimes.. and its all got to be specially degreased and god knows all what... Never, ever breathe standard compressor air.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2009)

Your in Print Folks, well cyberprint anyway, See the UK Workshop forum link.


----------



## lurker (4 Mar 2009)

If others want to follow Chas' lead, here are some slightly cheaper options

http://www.arco.co.uk/textsearch/Batter ... atid=-8836


FYI 

This is my usual daily "workwear" :lol: 

http://www.arco.co.uk/products/177500/5 ... ood_Helmet


----------



## RogerB (4 Mar 2009)

lurker":1v2z68cf said:


> RogerB":1v2z68cf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


 
Lurker 

I agree with what you are saying but I use a carbon coalescing filter in the regulator which I was told was sufficient am I wrong if so I will stop using the mask. 

Roger


----------



## laird (4 Mar 2009)

Carbon takes out oil mist. You need a column of molecular sieve, about 3 times the C volumn, to reduce the CO, CO2, and water levels to acceptable. Renewable time on filters depends on volume of filter, volume of gas passing through and time (unless your filter system is really, really sealed at both ends and at every joint inbetween). Filters can be anywhere post compressor and pre mask, so your belt weight need not be affected,


----------

